# WeatherLink enviar dados ftp



## jucabrasil (17 Abr 2013 às 13:37)

Oi, comprei uma estação Davis vantage pro 2, e o software WeatherLink, gostaria de saber como eu envio os dados para meu ftp, gostaria de um passo a passo pois não estou conseguindo.

desde ja obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## jucabrasil (18 Abr 2013 às 13:46)

Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2013 às 15:14)

Boas,

A complexidade do processo vai depender se pretendes apenas enviar para o ftp as "Weatherlink stickertags", ou se pretendes colocar os dados de outra forma.

Para as stickertags, tens aqui o passo-a-passo (em inglês):


> WeatherLink Configuration
> 
> 1.Save the file WL_stickertags.htx to your WeatherLink template directory - usually c:\program files\weatherlink\[stationname]\templates.
> 2.In WeatherLink, Click on setup, Internet Settings dialog.
> ...



Terás também que configurar o ftp, com o endereço do mesmo e a respectiva password, no WeatherLink-Setup-Internet Settings dialog.

Se quiseres criar uma página e colocar os vários dados registados pela estação, terás que utilizar o ficheiro weatherlink.htx (que depois é convertido para php pelo software), e utilizar mais uns php e base de dados no servidor...

Mas para já, vê lá se o passo-a-passo te ajuda.


----------



## jucabrasil (19 Abr 2013 às 13:12)

Como consigo esse arquivo WL_stickertags.htx ou  weatherlink.htx, não achei eles na instalação


----------



## jucabrasil (24 Abr 2013 às 17:47)

Ainda não consegui enviar os dados para o ftp!
consegui um arquivo na internet e ele enviou para o ftp de forma correta, porem no arquivo somente aparece assim :

9:57,19/04/13,20.9,19.5,20.9,40,6.8,30.031,Rising Slowly,0.0,WNW,0.0,, 6:54,19:56,0.0,0.0,°C|km/hr|in|mm

Oque falta?


----------



## Renato Marcelo (29 Ago 2018 às 20:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A complexidade do processo vai depender se pretendes apenas enviar para o ftp as "Weatherlink stickertags", ou se pretendes colocar os dados de outra forma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato Marcelo (29 Ago 2018 às 20:08)

Cara tem como me ajudar?


----------

